
Git LFS 2.5.0 is now available - guessmyname
https://blog.github.com/2018-07-30-git-lfs-2.5.0-now-available/
======
skunkworker
The new 'git lfs migrate' command will help when accidentally committing files
that should've been git-lfs but weren't.

------
jhabdas
Is it free yet? ><

